# Smart collection rule for Photos not in any existing collections



## Don't Missitt (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi - Newbie to the Forum here. 

I just attended my first Photography show here in the UK including attending some live sessions in the Adobe Theatre - talking to others there I was directed to the website of the Lightroom Queen.  Wow !  What a great resource this is .  

Have been using LR )very basically) on iMac desktop for a while - now I have more time (retired in December  .. . I am trying to learn more and get better organised - Latest effort is to sync with LR CC for use on my iPad when I am travelling for basic workflow activity before I edit on my iMac back home. 

I have created a lot of collections over time but not all of my 36,000 photos have been processed yet and wanted to find those that I have not yet reviewed. 

I saw a number of threads on how to create a Smart Collection of those images not already in a collection by setting the Rules Criteria e.g. a response from Lee01l

*There may be other methods that work, but the one that I use is a Smart Collection with at least this criteria:
{Collection}{doesn't contain}{a e i o u} *

What I am not sure of is how to create such a rule - I have a number of pre-set drop down criteria (see pic) so wondered how I create the above in LR Classic CC 7.2 ? 

Thought I would be able to figure this out but nope,  so reaching out for any guidance please.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 23, 2018)

You need to click on the two arrowheads to the left of "Ratings", which will reveal all the various items that you can select for the Smart Collection. The one you want is Source>Collection, then select "Doesn't Contain" in the middle box, then enter "a e i o u" in the last box.

Like this:


----------



## Don't Missitt (Mar 23, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> You need to click on the two arrowheads to the left of "Ratings", which will reveal all the various items that you can select for the Smart Collection. The one you want is Source>Collection, then select "Doesn't Contain" in the middle box, then enter "a e i o u" in the last box.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 10766


Thanks Jim - Should have spotted that ! LR Lesson No1 for newbies completed


----------

